# Broken front derrailleur tab



## jsalicru (Nov 5, 2009)

09 Scott Addict R3. Broke my front derrailleur tab about 1 month ago. Still coming up with the money to replace the frame.

Anyone here ever try to use a clamp on instead?


----------

